# Can riders still rate if they cancel after the ride had begun?



## JerzBuicketList (Oct 28, 2016)

I've been reading about tricky paxes trying to save money by cancelling a trip in progress once they've been driven out of the surge zone so that they can rebook and finish at the non-surge rate.

This obviously creates a rating hazard for the driver who doesn't want to be taken advantage of so I wanted to check if riders cancelling after a trip has begun can still rate you.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Apparently they can now. But riders typically don't know they can go back and rerate you so there's one of two ways to deal with the cancel midtrip. 

If you think it's so they can get a lower surge, you can say nothing, let them think they are getting over and then request a fare adjustment afterwards. They will add on the balance of the ride.

Alternatively you can say fine, please rate me and rerequest, wait for the request to come in and ignore the ping so they get someone else. Then ask them to get the F out of the car. In the unlikely event that they go back and rerate you, take it with pride. A 1 star for a good cause builds character, I have a few and wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

If a rider cancelled on me mid trip during and it was a surge fare, I'd pull over as soon as it was safe to do so, and tell them to get out.

If they cancelled on me and it _wasn't_ a surge fare, I'd pull over as soon as it was safe to do so, and ask them to re-request. If they refused, I would tell them to get out.

I don't care if I get a one star for that. Nobody should have to work for free and I'm not going to let somebody walk all over me. If they can't afford Uber or just straight up don't feel like paying, they can walk.


----------



## SunnySonya (Oct 18, 2016)

I had a slamming busy night last night. 
I had to request 3 fare adjustments....it showed rider cancelled for trips I completed. 
Not sure if it was an ap glitch or if pax have found a way to cancel afterwards. :/
Glad uber credited me right away. 2 of them were surge rides.


----------



## UberTrip (May 3, 2016)

No, they can not rate you. When a cancellation is performed on a fare, it doesn't produce a calculation value as a completed trip. CSRs can't even put a score into the system as the values are grayed out and the fare marked as cancelled. Same applies as a driver to a fare, you can not rate. In addition, should the fare have a special event fee or airport fee they will not be applied as the system can only apply it on completed fares.


Disgusted Driver said:


> Apparently they can now. But riders typically don't know they can go back and rerate you so there's one of two ways to deal with the cancel midtrip.
> 
> If you think it's so they can get a lower surge, you can say nothing, let them think they are getting over and then request a fare adjustment afterwards. They will add on the balance of the ride.
> 
> Alternatively you can say fine, please rate me and rerequest, wait for the request to come in and ignore the ping so they get someone else. Then ask them to get the F out of the car. In the unlikely event that they go back and rerate you, take it with pride. A 1 star for a good cause builds character, I have a few and wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

UberTrip said:


> No, they can not rate you. When a cancellation is performed on a fare, it doesn't produce a calculation value as a completed trip. CSRs can't even put a score into the system as the values are grayed out and the fare marked as cancelled. Same applies as a driver to a fare, you can not rate. In addition, should the fare have a special event fee or airport fee they will not be applied as the system can only apply it on completed fares.


Interesting, I had thought that was the case but a few folks on here swore that pax can rate us now on a trip that was cancelled enroute.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Interesting, I had thought that was the case but a few folks on here swore that pax can rate us now on a trip that was cancelled enroute.


They can only rate you after you start the trip


----------

